# Let's talk RBA's



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Hello again lovely people,

Thus far I have just had the most amazing vaping journey. From a starter kit, to advanced box mod, to rebuilding and everything in between.

Now that I feel comfortable with the basics and geared myself with as much knowledge as possible, I do feel that I would like to take the next step in my journey and experiment with dripping(probably to the dismay of my wife and my wallet).

So, I have done the basic research and checked out a few RBA's and would like to know from you guys which RBA's you like and why. As well as what am I looking for in a good RBA.

I do like to state that I don't want to go balls to the wall (for lack of a better phrase) with my first RBA, as I would like to see if it is actually something I would enjoy. So maybe a user friendly, not to costly RBA with minimal chance of leaking would be a good place to start, its just a pity the vape shops don't lone out accessories so I can test drive the experience lol.

So just to be clear, Maybe we can discuss the mid to lower end RBA tanks as apposed to the high end stuff like the Goons and Petri's as these would be tanks I would get at a later stage if I do fancy dripping.

If my thinking is flawed please let me know and I would really appreciate all the advise you guys and gals are willing to give.

TIA


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hello again lovely people,
> 
> Thus far I have just had the most amazing vaping journey. From a starter kit, to advanced box mod, to rebuilding and everything in between.
> 
> ...



@Imtiaaz...your thinking is not flawed at all...I only have 2 drippers being the petri and vaporesso nalu and I must say at the price point for the nalu the flavour is really, really good due to that weird dome shape. I guess the challenge maybe stock as it is not a commonly stock unit to my knowledge..BTW Im a flavour chaser


----------



## Spikester (7/9/16)

If i was you id have a look at something like the Limitless RDTA as its easy to use, good flavor, reasonably priced and has a small tank at the bottom.
Just my 2c...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Imtiaaz...your thinking is not flawed at all...I only have 2 drippers being the petri and vaporesso nalu and I must say at the price point for the nalu the flavour is really, really good due to that weird dome shape. I guess the challenge maybe stock as it is not a commonly stock unit to my knowledge..BTW Im a flavour chaser



Hi Bud @incredible_hullk , Thanks for the input, and I did not even know that RBA existed, and have definitely not seen one in the vape shops over here. As for the petri, well....price...nuf said. Will jot the nalu down in my "Keep an eye on" list.


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Spikester said:


> If i was you id have a look at something like the Limitless RDTA as its easy to use, good flavor, reasonably priced and has a small tank at the bottom.
> Just my 2c...



Can vouch for the limitless, beaut of a setup but guzzles juice


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Spikester said:


> If i was you id have a look at something like the Limitless RDTA as its easy to use, good flavor, reasonably priced and has a small tank at the bottom.
> Just my 2c...



I have looked at the Limitless RDTA plus, the Avo and the azeroth, I have had a couple of vapes on the limitless and it is just not for me. Hence trying to go with a RBA, appreciate it though @Spikester


----------



## Spikester (7/9/16)

All good, in that case i look for a few things in my RBAs and it actually comes down to what you actually want out of your RBA, do you want clouds, flavour or crazy space to do crazy builds?


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Spikester said:


> All good, in that case i look for a few things in my RBAs and it actually comes down to what you actually want out of your RBA, do you want clouds, flavour or crazy space to do crazy builds?



Well I'm not at the level where I can do crazy builds just quite yet, so that wouldn't be too much of a factor when considering an RBA. Clouds are always good but it would be more for taste as I have come across some really awesome juices in the last couple of months and would really like to get the best out of them, as they are very complex and I'm sure I can pick up more notes and undertones from them with a dripper @Spikester


----------



## Kaizer (7/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Bud @incredible_hullk , Thanks for the input, and I did not even know that RBA existed, and have definitely not seen one in the vape shops over here. As for the petri, well....price...nuf said. Will jot the nalu down in my "Keep an eye on" list.



I see JJ's have em in stock
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/vaporesso-nalu?variant=22474831172


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Kaizer said:


> I see JJ's have em in stock
> https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/vaporesso-nalu?variant=22474831172



HEY THANKS MAN @Kaizer


----------



## RichJB (7/9/16)

With drippers, I think the key is to decide:
1) Whether you want single or dual coil
2) Whether you want a 22mm or larger RDA
3) Whether you want bottom, side or top airflow
4) Whether you want a Velocity, Goon, Twisted Messes or other style of deck
5) Whether you want your own 510 drip tip to fit or whether you'll be happy with the manufacturer's supplied drip tip

Just answering those five questions cuts about 95% of drippers out of the equation and leaves you with only a few to select from. Two drippers that have caught my eye recently have been the Augvape Astro and the Cigreen Gear.

Edit: oh, and another one - are you willing to take off the top cap to paint the coils or do you just want to drip right through the drip tip. That's a biggie for me. I am too lazy to take the top cap off. It must be able to drip through the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spikester (7/9/16)

Well if you dont mind ordering online id look at something like the Limitless RBA, I havent personally tried it but have read good things and seems to tick all the boxes for me.
Its cheap, gold plated, adjustable bottom airflow(Great for adjusting between flavour and clouds), 24mm base so can do most builds and velocity styled deck with 4 x 2.5mm holes.
With this it will come down to builds and wire type to create flavour, something like a dual 26x30awg SS316l clapton build should work great.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/limitless-24-rda


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

RichJB said:


> With drippers, I think the key is to decide:
> 1) Whether you want single or dual coil
> 2) Whether you want a 22mm or larger RDA
> 3) Whether you want bottom, side or top airflow
> ...



I have thought about those questions, basically:

1) Dual coil
2) Bigger than 22mm
3) probably side or top airflow, heard too many horror stories with bottom airflow
4) Velocity is what I am familiar with, but I am sure I can learn fairly quickly on a Goon type deck
5) I'm not too fussy with drip tips but do like wide bore delrin tips.

Let me check out the options you posted. And thanks for those questions, will help people to give more specific advise @RichJB


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Spikester said:


> Well if you dont mind ordering online id look at something like the Limitless RBA, I havent personally tried it but have read good things and seems to tick all the boxes for me.
> Its cheap, gold plated, adjustable bottom airflow(Great for adjusting between flavour and clouds), 24mm base so can do most builds and velocity styled deck with 4 x 2.5mm holes.
> With this it will come down to builds and wire type to create flavour, something like a dual 26x30awg SS316l clapton build should work great.
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/limitless-24-rda



I have been looking at this one a lot actually. It ticks so many boxes for me too. So for now this one is in the top tier on my to buy list @Spikester


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I have been looking at this one a lot actually. It ticks so many boxes for me too. So for now this one is in the top tier on my to buy list @Spikester



This is a good one...their decks are really easy to build on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (7/9/16)

Well for the price and the fact that it is an authentic RBA and the fact that it ticks most of the boxes, id definitely give it a go as a starter to more advanced RBA. Only down side i can see is the driptip is metal and might get hot but you might be able to fit another tip into it.


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Spikester said:


> Well for the price and the fact that it is an authentic RBA and the fact that it ticks most of the boxes, id definitely give it a go as a starter to more advanced RBA. Only down side i can see is the driptip is metal and might get hot but you might be able to fit another tip into it.



I agree buddy @Spikester, if I dont find anything better I will most probably go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Can vouch for the limitless, beaut of a setup but guzzles juice


hi @montezuma why the disagree?


----------



## zadiac (7/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @montezuma why the disagree?



Yeah, I hate it when people just use the disagree button, but don't even take a few seconds to say why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## montezuma (8/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @montezuma why the disagree?


Fixed. Didn't even realise I had hit the disagree icon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

montezuma said:


> Fixed. Didn't even realise I had hit the disagree icon.


Thanks bud...I thought there was some information that you had to disprove my guzzling comment but alas I have to wait for the future


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Geekvape Eagle RBA decks are awesome.
Swop in and out in no time.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (12/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hello again lovely people,
> 
> Thus far I have just had the most amazing vaping journey. From a starter kit, to advanced box mod, to rebuilding and everything in between.
> 
> ...


You can't lose with the Sapor,a great vapeing (dripping) experience.A very reasonably priced authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

